# Front License Plate Mount



## thartman (Apr 28, 2005)

If you are lucky enough to live in a state that requires a front license plate, how did you attach it? I finally just ended up using some long screws to screw into the styrofoam behind the front bumper cover. The owners manual says when making the holes in the plastic bumper cover to avoid drilling too deep because there are monuing brackets behind it. I found none. Anyone else having mounting brackets behind the bumper? All i got for brackets were the ones in the kit that are used to attach the actual license plate to the mount. -----Altima SE 05


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

you can use anything from zip ties, ebay sells JDM plate mounting bracket, screws, etc. If you bought your car in a state that requires front license plate it should have been drilled already. Now, if you didnt, on the Altima if you look closely there should be almost an invisible circle to where you should drill your whole. That is what someone said on there altima that didnt have front license plate or holes...Did you get pulled over? I think its gay :thumbdwn:


----------



## thartman (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, I drilled the wholes where they were supposed to be drilled, in the dimples of the bumper. The problem was there was nothing behind that to attach the license plate to. So I used real lonf drywall scres to attach it to the styrofoam behind it. Couldn't really figure out any other way to do it.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

Well if you got it mounted then thats good. Atleast its on. As long as it doesent fall off, its all good!


----------

